# Bafles tipo marshall



## Peblo (Sep 5, 2006)

Hola gente, bueno, espero qeu me puedan resolver esta, ya que estoy medio perdido en el tema.
Mi idea, es armar una caja para parlantes, de guitarra, tratando de mantener el sonido de una marshall, y las prestaciones en cuanto a el conexionado.
Quisiera saber si alguien me puede guiar, obviando el armado de la caja, solo tengo interes en saber que parlantes elegir, que filtros debo hacer, si necesito hacer alguno, y esas cosas.
es para coenctar a un marshall vs100 si alguien puede darme una mano, se lo agradezco, el marshall vs 100 tiene una potencia total de 100w rms.
Un abrazo, y espero su ayuda.
Gracias.
Pablo


----------



## gaston sj (Sep 5, 2006)

hola yo creo que pudes bajar algundiagrama de amplificador marshall en su pagina que no cual es pero buscala en el google yo creo que es lo mejor por que si compras un impreso no creo que puedas conseguir la misma calidad a parte te bas a ahorrar mucho timpo de diseño espero haberte ayudado saludos


----------



## SuRe_boltxevike (Sep 6, 2006)

bueno...

segun la circuiteria de marshal no tengo ni idea...de ahi es de donde se saca el sonido

los altavoces solo sirven para reproducir ese sonido, asi que agienciate unos altavoces (parlantes) de la mejor calidad posible

yo te recomiendo los celestion V30, los he oido i bufff menuda diferencia..aunque tambien tienes otras opciones buenas y baratas


----------



## Peblo (Sep 6, 2006)

Bueno, gente, gracias por lo que me vinieron diciendo, me detube claramente a pensar el circuito, y fue sencillo, tienen varias opciones de conexion, la principal son 4 parlantes mono de 4 ohms, luego, dos estereo de 8ohms y uno mono de 16ohms, asi que sabiendo eso, ya me resolvi todo el problema 
Gracias por los datos que pudieron pasarme.
Iuglamente si tienen algo mas, no duden en pasarmelo


----------

